# Netflix Abuses Amazon With Monkeys. Now You Can Too



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> To ensure that its massive video-streaming service can withstand the rigors of life on the public internet, Netflix spends an awful lot of time attacking the thing with a monkey. And now, you can sic the same monkey on your own internet services.
> 
> On Monday, the company open sourced its Chaos Monkey, software that randomly turns off virtual machines running beneath its streaming service, a way of simulating the small outages the service will inevitably face day after day. This means that anyone can use the tool or even modify its source code.
> 
> This is just one of many software monkeys Netflix has built to test its online service, and eventually, it will open source the entire Simian Army.


More


----------

